# deleating text messages



## jq24 (Aug 31, 2015)

Im a new member and already started my first thread however i have a separate question. i have been having issues with my bf lying about sexual affairs at certain times of our relationship. To fix things he is allowing me access to all parts of his life. i can check his phone for texts and even check his phone bill to see if texts match up with his phone so that he was not deleting anything 

My question is if that's enough to show he is not deleting texts? his phone should match up with his phone bill?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

jq24 said:


> Im a new member and already started my first thread however i have a separate question. i have been having issues with my bf lying about sexual affairs at certain times of our relationship. To fix things he is allowing me access to all parts of his life. i can check his phone for texts and even check his phone bill to see if texts match up with his phone so that he was not deleting anything
> 
> My question is if that's enough to show he is not deleting texts? his phone should match up with his phone bill?


It all depends on whether or not he's sending texts solely via SMS (unlikely these days) or if he's also using apps like iMessage, Google Hangouts, Kik, Viber, WhatsApp, SnapChat, etc to send texts as well.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Depends on the phone. Many smart phones (like the iPhone), have features which allow you to message over wifi and not use your cellular service. These types of texts would not show up on the phone bill.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

There ARE ways to get to deleted texts, and that's even if they've been send using one of the aforementioned apps.

What kind of phone does your boyfriend use?


----------



## Quigster (Aug 1, 2015)

jq24 said:


> My question is if that's enough to show he is not deleting texts?


Allowing you access to his phone either means that a) he's got absolutely nothing to hide or b) he's very good at hiding it from you and letting you check his phone will prove nothing.

Don't allow yourself to fall into a sense of complacency because of his gesture. Keep your wits about you and stay alert to any other signs he may still be cheating on you.


Quigster


----------



## depressedandexhausted (Aug 24, 2015)

https://www.androidpit.com/how-to-recover-deleted-text-messages for android phones

Wondershare Dr. Fone for iOS - The World's #1 Mobile Data Recovery Software for iphone


----------



## jq24 (Aug 31, 2015)

@ depressedandexhausted or anyone else who knows. How does that app work? Is all I need a apple id?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## depressedandexhausted (Aug 24, 2015)

If you use the wondershare, all you need to be able to do is unlock the phone after you plug it into the pc. Do it quick though. Phones use flash memory which is electronic switches instead of physical or mechanical. Which means as soon as the memory spot location is deleted it can and will be rewritten. However, when I went into my soon to be ex wifes phone I found messages that were deleted a long time ago. Good luck.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

He is a boyfriend, not a husband. Do you have children together? If not, wtf are you doing? He has cheated on you several times according to your first post. Who cares what's on his phone? When someone shows through their action who they really are, like really aside from any bull**** that might come out of their mouths, believe them. Believe him wholeheartedly when he shows you he is a cheater, and you don't mean enough to him to elicit change. Listen, and rip the bandaid off now.


----------



## tyer (Jun 11, 2014)

For Android users, the internal messages can be only recovered by third party tools, the solutions introduced from androidpit are worth a try. A solution here: Android sms recovery


----------



## XkoiulJoy (Oct 9, 2015)

The solutions listed are very popular from androidpit, wondershare and coolmuster both have their own advantages. Just download the trial version to have a try. More: how to recover deleted text messages


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

I hope you know what you are getting yourself into. No man or woman is worth what dealing with. This behavior won't stop. I don't know your age, but listen up "WALK"! If you are a decent looking gal, with a wonderful personality who is faithful to one relationship at a time, you should have no problems. Go find that guy that won't put you through this, they are out there. Go get happy hon, this is misery. Oh and being good in the sack, is a plus, but what you do after, with that special guy, will speak volumes. A good guy, who loves his MA and treats her like a good son should, is an indication of how you will be treated. I hope you hear me and the other folks here as well. Good luck.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Acoa said:


> Depends on the phone. Many smart phones (like the iPhone), have features which allow you to message over wifi and not use your cellular service. These types of texts would not show up on the phone bill.


Or if he uses a burner phone on the side; which is even more likely now since he has to be more careful.


----------

